# Wound Drain Removal Question...



## BCrandall (Jun 11, 2008)

I'm looking for a definative CPT for a drain that broke off in the wound while it was being removed and pt was brought to surgery to finish removing it. 3M shows it as unlisted, I'm not finding anything in the CPT book and I'm just finishing an audit that turned my grey matter to oatmeal... 

-Bruce


----------



## mbort (Jun 11, 2008)

Could you use removal of foreign body?


----------



## BCrandall (Jun 11, 2008)

mbort said:


> Could you use removal of foreign body?



I was thinking that, but I got distracted and forgot it!


----------

